# Daily call failing since 4th December



## Rampage (Jun 13, 2002)

Hope someone might be able to suggest something?

For some reason the daily call has failed since the 4th December. I am using a cache card to connect over the web.

The tivo system screen states "Number not available" and TivoWebPlus lists "Service Unavailable"

Have rebooted several times and reset my cable modem, firewall and wireless router to no avail.

I can connect to the Tivo via telnet, ftp and http. This is same network as it would use to connect out?

cheers
-Steve


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

If you telnet into the TiVo, can you successfully ping or traceroute to an external site, something like Google (216.239.59.103) ?

If you need traceroute for TiVo you can get it here:
http://www.xse.com/leres/tivo/downloads/

If you cannot ping the outside world, check what your routing table looks like - should be something similar to this:
bash-2.02# route.tivo -n
route_info, afname=inet, options=37
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
192.168.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 32767 0 0 eth0
0.0.0.0 192.168.0.254 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
bash-2.02#

If not, try adding a gateway route, like this:
route add -net 192.168.0.0 gw 192.168.0.254 netmask 255.255.255.0

(You'll obviously need to change the IPs to suit your network, but you get the idea)


----------



## Rampage (Jun 13, 2002)

Many thanks! I can ping that address no probs.

Having just checked my 2nd TiVo it stopped on the 4th December also... wierd!

I am with NTL so could be specific to a change they made??? So probably back to dial-up for me...

Cheers
-Steve


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Its unlikely to be anything to do with NTL. 

Might be worth checking the logs to see if there is anything obvious in there... (from memory, the svclog may be the one to check)

If you can change back to using dial-up for the moment, just so you don't run out of guide data, then thats probably wise.


----------



## atari_addict (Mar 28, 2002)

I had exactly the same problem, more-or-less on the same date, and guess what, I'm with ntl as well. You'll have found that your diallup won't work either.

Hi thee to www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm and follow the simple instructions on editing the ident.itcl file.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Mike B said:


> Its unlikely to be anything to do with NTL.


Two machines the same day? I would say it's VERY likely to be something to do with NTL.

As said above look at editing the ident.itcl file to allow for a transparent proxy - this will more than likely solve the problem.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 13, 2002)

atari_addict said:


> I had exactly the same problem, more-or-less on the same date, and guess what, I'm with ntl as well. You'll have found that your diallup won't work either.
> 
> Hi thee to www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm and follow the simple instructions on editing the ident.itcl file.


Awesome, that fixed it... sucessfully downloaded! 

So looks like NTL have installed\updated there proxy, that probably explains why I no longer get 4mb only 2-3... arrrrgh

Yep dialup didn't work as you predicted...

Many thanks!

-Steve


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

So NTL changes prevented both the download of guide data via broadband *and* the abillity to connect via dial-up to an 0800 number using the internal modem?

Very bizarre.


----------



## atari_addict (Mar 28, 2002)

Mike B said:


> So NTL changes prevented both the download of guide data via broadband *and* the abillity to connect via dial-up to an 0800 number using the internal modem?
> 
> Very bizarre.


It is! It's mentioned as a symptom on the web page I linked to, but I can't see any reason why diallup to another ISP should also be affected. I'd even tried the 0845 alternative number. Not a great aid to trouble-shooting :down:

I'd never had any trouble with ntl's transparent proxy before, so had forgotten all about the oft-mentioned need to work around it.


----------



## mccltd (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey,

Mine hasn't updated since the 7th december and i'm with Eclipse.
I will give that hack a go aswell.


----------



## mccltd (Aug 25, 2002)

dam doesnt seem to have worked for me, any other ideas?

I can access tivoweb on the tivo no problem from my computer.
I can ping address from within telnet on tivo but it just wont connect and update.
I tried the link and edited the file then rebooted but that made no difference.
I have tried pluging the telephone line but it says number not available.

I even tried this 
'Retaining your modem dial-out because you are on the Information Towpath (ie still using dial-up access)' from freerangers website but cannot find in the edited file anything like he is referering to.

Please can anybody help, my tv guide is empty just before christmas

I have put up a seperate post hoping someone may know the answer, otherwise i will be blamed for all the missing xmas programs.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

This has to be a TiVo problem as I've just got back from Christmas at the inlaws to discover that I've run out of guide data and there hasn't been a successful call since 2nd December.

I'm on TalkTalk broadband (and have been for months - no change there - and I can still connect to the Internet etc. via my home network).

I can telnet into my TiVo and ping my home router and external IP addresses with no problems. I can also ping the TiVo guide data site 204.176.49.3 so connectivity is not the issue.

But all daily calls fail with "Failed to connect" - not good. TiVoWeb says "Failed. Wrong number" which is interesting ...

I've also done a nic_config_tivo and my settings are just as they have always been - correct IP and router address and network selected for daily call. Unfortunately, the modem has always been bust on my TiVo so I can't switch it back to telephone call mode.

Can't call TiVo CS for help on this since broadband access to guide data is unsupported in the UK - so will have no choice but to ditch TiVo and buy a Freeview recorder instead so that I can record the rest of the festive programmes. 

If TiVo has made some kind of change then it's pretty poor show really as no point paying £10 per month for guide data I can't download.

HELP!!!


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

tartan_haggis said:


> This has to be a TiVo problem as I've just got back from Christmas at the inlaws to discover that I've run out of guide data and there hasn't been a successful call since 2nd December.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I don't think Tivo have made any changes. My guide data is downloading fine over Tiscali. If there was a change centrally then there would be a lot more people on here screaming.

So it's got to be your Tivo - have you tried a reboot?, your router - did you change any settings or turn on a firewall? or your ISP has changed a proxy server or is blocking traffic in some way.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Thought I had the same problem today.. turns out nic_config_tivo isn't working properly - it's set to download off the internet but still requires the modem connected otherwise it fails.. need to work out what's going on there.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Just for information my 3 x Tivo boxes are updating 100% okay via Sky Broadband.

*Prog. Guide Data to: Tuesday 16th Jan 2007*

Automan.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

and I am on Demon, TW says:

Prog. Guide Data to: Monday 15th Jan 2007


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

I'm with Prodigy and my data is up to Tuesday 16th Jan 2007.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Phil B (Sep 9, 2001)

Possibly unrelated, but I am also failing to get new guide data (only up to 1/1/07), even though daily calls (via normal BT phoneline) connect ok and, according to status, are successful . See this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333445


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Have you changed your router IP..

The tivo requires the gateway address to match your routers IP addy


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

I had the same problem a few years ago and it was tracked down to a duff Internet router.

Depending on the route used by the ISP to Tivo's servers it would use this router other ISP's would use a different path and miss the dead router out.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

BrianHughes said:


> I don't think Tivo have made any changes. My guide data is downloading fine over Tiscali. If there was a change centrally then there would be a lot more people on here screaming.
> 
> So it's got to be your Tivo - have you tried a reboot?, your router - did you change any settings or turn on a firewall? or your ISP has changed a proxy server or is blocking traffic in some way.


Yes I have rebooted TiVo and my router. No settings have changed.

And I'm not the only one with this problem.

It could be an ISP issue - although the others who have this problem are not on the same ISP as me AFAIK. And I can ping the TiVo guide data server from my TiVo.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm with talktalk - no problems


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

exactly - weird!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I did have a similar problem. For some reason (probably something I did, although I don't remember) the gateway had changed from 192.168.2.1 (my router's IP) to 192.168.1.1.

'Cos only one digit was different, took me a while to spot it.


----------

